# New Pup Bobby Brown!



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Here is Bobby - our chocolate and white F2 Cockapoo! He comes home with us next week and we are soooo excited!

We made sure that we were happy with the breeder first and then put our name down for a chocolate boy. 

The breeder has been in touch throughout since he was first born, emailing photos, letting us visit, letting us borrow her adult dogs to go for walks and even showing up to our wedding so we could get a pic with him on our wedding day - a fantastic surprise! The pictures are ordered according to his age! Hope that you like him!!

Thanks for all of the advice in the lead up to getting him - hope to be able to return the favour!!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Awww, he is adorable, what a lovely breeder bringing him along to your wedding day. You all look lovely together. I think his name is gorgeous too!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great photos and what a great way to start married life...your own little choccy!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely photos and a lovely thing for the breeder to do. Congratulations on your wedding and your new puppy.:congrats:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness he is adorable,i love the pics,theyre gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my what a lovely idea... The little man seems oblivious to it all. Beautiful colouring. Congratulations.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

He's gorgeous and how lovely of your breeder to bring him along to your wedding!!

X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He looks adorable, fabulous wedding gift him turning up, and super pics, memories made already


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful pup, what a lovely surprise on your wedding day😄


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

A very unusual wedding guest, is it one of Molly's puppies.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations! What a gorgeous pup and what a lovely surprise for your wedding day! Bet you can't wait to bring him home. x


----------



## LauraB (Aug 15, 2011)

Awww gorgeous pup, mass congrats! )


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

He's lovely !!!
Great colouring and an F2 like my Merlin


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

awww gorgeous.... another F2 like my Millie and Merlin 
Welcome to Bobby and family xxx


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Awwww i love the name Bobby Brown is sooooo cute and gorgeous. I expecially love the one with the bride how precious is that!


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the lovely comments, gutted we can't bring him home this weekend, all the others in his litter are going to the forever homes this weekend. 

Yes Janey, he is one of Mollies. Are you getting one of Nicki's too?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

aw! great pics! so cute that he got to come to your wedding!! just adorable!


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

n1ven said:


> Thanks for the lovely comments, gutted we can't bring him home this weekend, all the others in his litter are going to the forever homes this weekend.
> 
> Yes Janey, he is one of Mollies. Are you getting one of Nicki's too?


No, we have two dogs, I would love another but its difficult to take more than 2 on hols with you. 
I thought I recognised Nicki fingers in the picture and we knew that Mollies pups would be ready soon. We often take the dogs into Newbury at the weekend, a couple of weeks ago a family approached us to ask about the dogs and told us that they were getting one of Nicki's pups, they also are getting a Mollie puppy. 

Why couldn't you get the puppy this weekend?


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Because of the honeymoon and amount of time taken off, we thought it would be a bit cheeky to come back to work for a few days only to have time off again to pick up Bobby. 

We pick him up Friday evening and are having a few days off the following week when we first get him so that he gets used to us before returning to work. 

Nervous but excited!


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Maybe we will bump into you when Bobby is old enough for his walks.

Hope you had a lovely honeymoon, where did you go.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

He's gorgeous - congrats!

Ian


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

janee said:


> Maybe we will bump into you when Bobby is old enough for his walks.
> 
> Hope you had a lovely honeymoon, where did you go.


Lets hope so!!

We went to Las Vegas, Oahu, Kauai and then San Francisco to finish. Figured we'd go out with a bang before the responsibilities of dog ownership are upon us!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What wonderful photo's and of course the wedding ones are just the icing on the cake. Love it. Maybe when he's ready, you can join us for one of our Cockapoo Meets? We're meeting this Sunday if you fancy carrying him around with you? Otherwise I'll try and organise another one for October. Langley Park is proving to be quite a good central location.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Fab honeymoon, we did the Hawiian island about 20 years ago but not Kauai we did the Big Island, Maui and Oahu. It was before kids and dogs when we still had money for such things.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I love your photos, what a beautiful bride you were  and little Bobby Brown was definitely the icing on the cake ... Look forward to more updates .. So exciting!!
X


----------

